
H.R.899: US House Bill to Terminate the Department of Education - finid
https://www.congress.gov/bill/115th-congress/house-bill/899?q=%7B%22search%22%3A%5B%22H.R.+899%22%5D%7D&r=1
======
Operyl
Heh, wondered when it would be posted again. No comments on either one yet
though.

